# Flat pedals & single speed ?



## PizzaMan (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi,
I got eggbeaters on my single speed, and flat pedals on my AM bike. 
I feel much more natural riding the flat pedals, although I been riding clipless XC for some 3 years now.
Anyone else ride their single speed (MTB, not commuting) with flat pedals ?
Am I crazy thinking about doing this ?


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

I ride both my singlespeed and geared bike with platforms, it's just what I prefer and feel more comfortable on.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Lots of folks like the flats. I personally think clipless offer better control and more efficiency. There was a thread a while back where folks claimed that clipless didn't offer better pedaling because there wasn't a study that proved it. (I personally think science has better things to do) But the choice is up to you. Give it a try and see if you like it, not like its hard to swap pedals.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Lotsa people swear by clipless with their SS's, say they're essential for climbing (the ability to pull up on the pedal makes all the dif). Really have to give it a try; it's been plats for me. I've got a bad taste about clip ins, not because I'm a scaredy cat. I used 'em for many miles on my roadie, got a case of iliotibial band syndrome that riding clipped in made worse. With plats, I can shift my foot around on the pedal, bring into play different muscle groups.No more probs with ITB. Works for me. But I can really see how when you're digging in on a steep climb, the clip ins would help.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

PizzaMan said:


> Hi,
> I got eggbeaters on my single speed, and flat pedals on my AM bike.
> I feel much more natural riding the flat pedals, although I been riding clipless XC for some 3 years now.
> Anyone else ride their single speed (MTB, not commuting) with flat pedals ?
> Am I crazy thinking about doing this ?


I run eggs on all my bikes except my SS, and I run Mallets on it so that. I like to be able to use normal hiking boots in the winter when its cold and icy, but on nice days I'll throw on the normal mtb shoes and head out.

Yeah they're heavier, but I don't notice it.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Jrkimbrough said:


> I ride both my singlespeed and geared bike with platforms, it's just what I prefer and feel more comfortable on.


Flats......Kona Wah Wahs, I paid $80 at LBS. These were some of the thinnest that I could find at 17mm.

WAH WAH PEDAL

Thin 17mm profile
The lightest Kona pedal
Extrusion & CNC process 6061 aluminum body
4150 cromoly axle
Double cartridge bearings and DU bushings
Replaceable pins
Rebuild kits available
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Azonic has some similar.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kona's here:

http://content.konaworld.com/webstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=205


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

The only other issue I have with flats other than peddling efficiency is that I like the stiff soles of my clipless shoes.


----------



## PizzaMan (Aug 20, 2004)

p nut said:


> The only other issue I have with flats other than peddling efficiency is that I like the stiff soles of my clipless shoes.


I wear five-ten's with flats not that's not really a problem. Best riding shoe I ever had.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

PizzaMan said:


> I wear five-ten's with flats not that's not really a problem. Best riding shoe I ever had.


Which Five-Tens ?


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I ride platforms exclusively. Partly I'm cheap, and have too many pairs of shoes already, and like to keep things multipurpose. For example, it's nice to be able to bike to a trailhead (no bikes allowed) and then go for a trail run without having to switch out shoes.


----------



## misanthrope (Mar 30, 2009)

If you don't race I don't care what you do, nor should you care what others think: either it works or it doesn't.. But if you race the single speed class in Colorado, I think (as do all the others lining-up along with you) that you should be using platforms rather than clipless.








(Cause we're thinking "there is one less person between me and the podium!")


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I have always used flat pedals.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

misanthrope said:


> If you don't race I don't care what you do, nor should you care what others think: either it works or it doesn't.. But if you race the single speed class in Colorado, I think (as do all the others lining-up along with you) that you should be using platforms rather than clipless.
> 
> (Cause we're thinking "there is one less person between me and the podium!")


Could you explain why? Just curious.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldn't make it up half the hills around here without being able to pull as well as push. Clipless is a must for me.

Platforms+Singlespeed go together best on a trials bike IMO.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it is possible to use stiff soled mtb shoes on platforms. Maybe I'm incorrect but...

I ride on platforms currently and I like them fairly well, but they certainly don't measure up to clipless in terms of getting your power to the rear wheel. I started riding tighter and techy-er trails recently (not really that hard, but I suck) and clipless had me falling ~10 times a trip and after going back to platforms I really took off again.

I haven't tried this yet, but I think some platform pedals could mount powergrips and then you could flip the pedal in difficult sections for a bit more freedom and still have better pedaling efficiency on climbs.

And for what it is worth, being in good shape is going to do more than your pedals. I ride with a guy that has a full squish geared bike and clipins and I'm at least as fast as he is.


----------



## misanthrope (Mar 30, 2009)

p nut said:


> Could you explain why? Just curious.


When you're riding for fun, you use what's most fun and that might be platforms for some people. When you're racing, you use what's fastest. After participating in more than a few XC and endurance races, what's fastest has never been platforms. Except in Colorado. Everyone in Colorado who races single speed needs to be using platforms. I read it on the internet so it must be true: platform pedals are the best choice for XC and endurance races in the Rockies! Remember, platforms are best for XC and endurance racers, particularly when matched with five-tennies!


----------



## TimTimo (Mar 24, 2009)

misanthrope said:


> When you're riding for fun, you use what's most fun and that might be platforms for some people. When you're racing, you use what's fastest. After participating in more than a few XC and endurance races, what's fastest has never been platforms. Except in Colorado. Everyone in Colorado who races single speed needs to be using platforms. I read it on the internet so it must be true: platform pedals are the best choice for XC and endurance races in the Rockies! Remember, platforms are best for XC and endurance racers, particularly when matched with five-tennies!


is this what you have to do to try to win more races, lie to people?


----------



## PizzaMan (Aug 20, 2004)

Natedogz said:


> Which Five-Tens ?


impact low


----------



## myself369 (Sep 27, 2008)

*how bout that sense of humor*



TimTimo said:


> is this what you have to do to try to win more races, lie to people?


dude, its a joke. chill


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

i run flats.. i never really got comfortable with platforms whenever the trail started pointing downwards. And I could never bunnyhop, jump with clipless. I dunno why cuz it should be easier.. I shift my feet around a lot, so maybe i am afraid that I will accidentally unclip at the most inopportune times.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

I recently switched over to SPD's on my rigid singlespeed. My AM bike still has flats. I like being clipped in on less-technical trails. On nastier trails, I miss the flats. 

I have taken some nasty spills over the bars in my life and think that things could be really bad if the same thing happened now and I didn't unclip in time. 

Other riders would always tell me that I needed to switch to clipless in order to get up "that hill". I would then proceed to make it up "that hill" on my flats - while they wouldn't make it up the hill on their clipless pedals. One time I went on a ride and another rider ragged on my bike the entire time because of my flats.

I am much more confident on the flats. I love the bail factor. I may go back. I don't care what anyone thinks. If I did, I wouldn't be wearing jeans.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

misanthrope said:


> But if you race the single speed class in Colorado, I think (as do all the others lining-up along with you) that you should be using platforms rather than clipless.


lol! I must be easy to entertain this morning because I just choked on my tea.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

PizzaMan said:


> Anyone else ride their single speed (MTB, not commuting) with flat pedals ?
> Am I crazy thinking about doing this ?


Definitely crazy 

Now go ride your bike, whatever pedals you have on, if the weather is not too bad.
:thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

misanthrope said:


> When you're riding for fun, you use what's most fun and that might be platforms for some people. When you're racing, you use what's fastest. After participating in more than a few XC and endurance races, what's fastest has never been platforms. Except in Colorado. Everyone in Colorado who races single speed needs to be using platforms. I read it on the internet so it must be true: platform pedals are the best choice for XC and endurance races in the Rockies! Remember, platforms are best for XC and endurance racers, particularly when matched with five-tennies!


&(*$# ()$%# !!!!!! Ok, I am slow. :madman:


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

I say use what you have the most fun in. I've got an old pair of Shimano M636's on my SS. It's nowhere near light but I can use it for a quick ride down to the store if needed with any shoe.


----------



## rep (Sep 7, 2004)

I rode about 100 km yesterday on my singlespeed Haro, with flat pedals and sandals. But only part of it was dirt. Does that still count?


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

I swear by my Wellgo MG-1's. Cheap, light, strong, orange.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

PizzaMan said:


> impact low


Thanks!


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

PizzaMan said:


> Hi,
> I got eggbeaters on my single speed, and flat pedals on my AM bike.
> I feel much more natural riding the flat pedals, although I been riding clipless XC for some 3 years now.
> Anyone else ride their single speed (MTB, not commuting) with flat pedals ?
> Am I crazy thinking about doing this ?


You're not alone, I ride with flats, both ss, geared and fixed cx. Forget the magazines and what others say, clipless is for everybody IMO, at least not for me, they took away all the fun.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this question. Rather new to the sport. About a year ago I was speaking with someone in the parking area of my local trails and he encouraged me to go clipless. Improved pedal stroke. Made sense. I noticed most of the people with nice bikes rode this way so I assumed that if you're serious about this - you should ride clipless. Wanting the best of both worlds I went with Crank Brothers Mallets on my front suspension bike - I rode clipped in on all terrain but when I strarted to scream downhill I detatched - I'm just not comfortable (yet). I guess you could say that physically (esp. up hill) I like being clipped in. Mentally I like not being clipped in b/c I feel I can bail. When i fall - it's usually b/c I just can't get out quick enough to put my foot down. Anyhow, I just got a Haro Mary and have left the stock pedals on for now - going to see how I like it. If I feel I need to go to clipless I'll probably stick with the Mallets - Gives you options - clipped in, bike shoes but not clipped in, or I can jump on with my street shoes and ride to the store....


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Go with whichever makes you feel confident because confidence is one of the biggest requirements for mountain biking

I personally switched to clipless because of the downhills oddly enough. Not a problem on technical downhills, but many of the open and fast sections on my trails are _very_ rocky and I was being bounced off too often. More than once I found myself sitting on the top tube and riding like Fred Flintstone. I had no problem pedaling uphill on flats on liked being able to shift my foot around more. Since then I have adapted to clipless and learned to take advantage of them for climbing and pedaling hard, especially for the extra effort on SS climbing


----------



## Felton_Flyer (Dec 11, 2008)

cool thread - I just now finished in my work shop where I traded out my XTR's for the ol' Bear Traps ... 
My thinking was I have spuds on my FS and CX, but it's more fun to just jump on my SS with the traps, at least for the shorter beer filled Wed night rides in Santa Cruz =) 

on longer SS days, I will go back to spuds - just feels better on the pedal strokes and the stiff soles, imho


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Ye I guess it comes down to the purpose behind your ss. I plan on getting an ss for bombing around the neighbourhood with my kids, jumping off curbs and just having some fun. As for riding with my friends in the pacific wet coast mountains, I need the gears until I'm stronger.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Same here and*



p nut said:


> The only other issue I have with flats other than peddling efficiency is that I like the stiff soles of my clipless shoes.


With clipless I don't have my foot come off the pedal over the bumpy down hills.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Dwad said:


> With clipless I don't have my foot come off the pedal over the bumpy down hills.


bingo


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Flats......Kona Wah Wahs, I paid $80 at LBS. These were some of the thinnest that I could find at 17mm.
> 
> WAH WAH PEDAL
> 
> ...


Yeah I love the wah wah










Yes in my haste I originally put the tire on backwards but I have since fixed that transgression and feel good about my tire connecting skills...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> I recently switched over to SPD's on my rigid singlespeed. My AM bike still has flats. I like being clipped in on less-technical trails. On nastier trails, I miss the flats.
> 
> I have taken some nasty spills over the bars in my life and think that things could be really bad if the same thing happened now and I didn't unclip in time.
> 
> ...


I adjusted the tension on my clipless pedals so it doesn't take very much effort to unclip. The other day I was at the peak of a hill, and almost rode right off the top so I bailed, and grabbed onto a tree. I don't know how I did it, but I managed to unclip both of my pedals and ditch the bike without even thinking about it.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I use SPD's for trail riding with friends or by myself, but tend to switch over to flats when I go riding with my kids (7 & 9). Mainly because of their many, many unpredictable changes in direction, stops, etc... Plus if we decide to get off of the bikes and hike around, I don't want to do it in cycling shoes.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

misanthrope: *But if you race the single speed class in Colorado, I think (as do all the others lining-up along with you) that you should be using platforms rather than clipless.
(Cause we're thinking "there is one less person between me and the podium!")*

You obviously haven not raced outside of Colorado. If you had, you would know that all singlespeed racers love it when they see somebody on platforms lining up.


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

Mallets FTW, Best of both worlds, maybe not for racing though.


----------



## misanthrope (Mar 30, 2009)

serious said:


> misanthrope: *But if you race the single speed class in Colorado, I think (as do all the others lining-up along with you) that you should be using platforms rather than clipless.
> (Cause we're thinking "there is one less person between me and the podium!")*
> 
> You obviously haven not raced outside of Colorado. If you had, you would know that all singlespeed racers love it when they see somebody on platforms lining up.


You can't be serious...


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

berf


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

misanthrope said:


> You can't be serious...


That was awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

misanthrope: *You can't be serious...*

In case it is not clear, I was just as serious as you were.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

flats w/ sandals for me thanx. unlike those jokers, i have no sense of humor. course, im not racing.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You just don't have the upstroke that you need when hills get steep. You need to maintain a smooth and circular pedaling motion to keep traction and not break the rear tire loose.. can't do that with flats. I rock flats on my freeride and dirt jump bikes... but with my XC bike it's clipless without hesitation.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

You are all wrong. Runbikes ftmfw!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Buster Bluth said:


> You are all wrong. Runbikes ftmfw!


Where is the runbike forum?


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

+









=



I ride clipless on my roadie and fixed, but just love some canvas vans and flats when MTBing for some reason.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I run Time X-Roc pedals that are just a bit smaller than Platforms and still have the springs for clipless. Right now I'm riding them as if they are Platforms with regular hiking shoes but I am in the market for some clipless shoes. I prefer to be clipped in for the climbing but it's not necessary for everyone.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

My Stingray had flats
My dirt bike has pegs
My MTB's have flats

I can't imagine wanting to be clipped in to anything.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a few rides on some crampon ultimates and so far I find having to lift my foot up is harder than having to twist off with clipless. No bouncing at all on the downs like I have experienced with other flats. I ride both and for me the biggest difference is running two larger teeth in the rear to make up for not being able to pull up like clipless. The crampons stick like glue and it's almost a wash when sitting with little dead spots. But standing it's a different ball game.


----------



## tristan (Dec 3, 2005)

I just tried out platforms for first time. five-ten spitfires and cheap plastic platforms- tons of grip at least in the dry. Felt very much like being clipped in and seemed just as efficient for singlespeed mashing uphill. I suppose if i was spinning out on a flat during a race trying to keep up the platforms might suck? Also much nicer for bushwhacking if you're on and off the bike a ton which i seem to be.

I feel kinda like i was deceived fifteen years ago when i bought my first MTB a Cannondale f500 with crappy coda clipless pedals. The first dozen rides SUCKED as i was simultaneously learning to ride trails while learning how to clip in/out. I wish they'd instead set me up with some nice platforms and skate shoes!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Get a pair of proper pedals with studs to go with those five-tens and you're golden. $25 should set you up with a nice pair of pedals. I think my Gusset Slim Jims were $27 but there are plenty of other options in that price range.


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

PDXDrew said:


> View attachment 778552
> 
> 
> +
> ...


its all about the waffle grip of the vans and flats! best combo ever!


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

I ride DX's in the winter with a pair of Guide Tennies to keep my feet warm. They work ok. You have to be ok with not being able to rip the pedals around with your rear foot in hard climbing situations. Sometimes you just push yourself right off the bike rather than going forward if the incline is steep and slow enough. That's really the only downside to flat pedals.


----------



## Cools (Jan 3, 2013)

I ride clipless on the road bike, but went with flats on the new mountain bike because I'm a total newb to riding trails and didn't want to feel limited in the beginning. Also, didn't want to spend more money buying new shoes.  I might go clipless during the summer but will probably switch back to flats during the winter.


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

Addendum: If the snow is just the right consistency of ice and slush, I'd probably opt for clipless pedals. I know that sounds wrong, but flat shoes and pedals with studs/spikes end up just as caked with icy mud when the weather is marginal, and then you have a pedal that's essentially a block of slippery ice.


----------

